# Newbie cycling a new tank with feeders - question



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi all

I posted a while back for the first time asking for advice. Well, I couldn't get BIO SPIRA so I just bought some other stuff I found at a store as a bacteria starter. I thought I would be OK without SPIRA if I just cycled a tank with some lesser known stuff and some feeders. So, my friend gives me 14 of his goldfish to cycle my tank ( I have a 55 gallon)

Anyways, I put the goldfish in last Wednesday (3/3). Since when I've tested my water every other day. On 3/6 I was detecting ammonia at 4.0 and I was detecting nitrites at 0.5. Since when I have not detected any nitrites while my ammonia is at twice the level now (8.0) or higher, my test only goes that high. The water was getting filthy, so I did a partial water change last Sunday - I wonder if this might have something to do with it. Right now my ammonia is off the charts ( I just tested) and I am still not detecting nitrites. The feeders are doing well, only one of them died and he was smashed against the filter suction cup. The rest seem to be eating well and are quite energetic.

I have a 30/60 Aqua Tech power filter and I keep my temperature at 78 degrees. 
If anyone has any advice as to what I can do to speed this up, I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not much you can do but wait it out. You could add some filter media from a cycled filter. Some gravel from a cycled tank. Get some bio spira. Other than that...sounds pretty normal. I wouldnt do any water changes, it will just prolong the cycle. Cycling with just fish and not bacteria boost can take months...depending on the size of your tank.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

grosse gurke - OK, but don't you think it's odd that I was detecting nitrites after two days and since then they haven't shown up ?

Also should I do any more water changes ?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If you just have feeders in there, I wouldnt do any water changes. As far as the nitrites...could have been from the tap water, maybe a mis read on the test kit...not really sure. But nitrites after 2 days in a new tank is very quick, it will probably take a few weeks before the nitrites start to show up.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

OK, Thanks !!


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

hey, im doing the same sh*t, learn from my mistakes, first thing, take those feeder goldflish and throw em out the window, and go get a tropical fish that can handle the cycle.. ask someone about a diff fish.. and keep the temp around 27C

anyways thats all i can help you out with, if u do those and just wait it out, im sure it will adventually work out, easier said then done. lol

Malice


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

it will cycle, but you have to remember that nitrate is the end of the cycle, so it will show up last. give it time


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nitrofish - I was talking about nitr*i*tes not nitrates

Malice - my goldish seem to be handling the cycle just fine maybe a little too well if you know what I mean...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

In my opinion you have too many feeders in there. With Bio-Spira and that many feeders (Which is what i did also) it took 10 days to cycle. I would remove at least half the goldfish. Since no Bio-Spira was used patience is key here. It might take you up to a couple more weeks.


----------



## Sarandinakiap (Feb 24, 2004)

flish the feeders!!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Sarandinakiap said:


> flish the feeders!!!!


 what ?????


----------



## apex (Feb 15, 2004)

you know... flish the feeders...

wtf?!?!????


----------



## inthedark (Mar 15, 2003)

It just takes time. Try adding more feeders and feed often. more waste =shorter time to cycle. Try adding waste water from a buddy's tank to speed along. other than that just time...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

OK so one person is saying less feeders, another person is saying more feeders, some one else says "flish" the feeders, whatever that means

I tested last night, no change - ammonia off the charts, no nitrites, it's been 11 days. Maybe the water change I did slowed the cycle down, but the water was getting pretty filthy.

I will start feeding more often

Thanks for everyone's advice, I'll keep you updated


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Don't add to the ammonia. You're off the charts. Take out half your feeders, don't feed them, and let the cycle take its course. Take my advise, I've cycled 3 tanks since November and I made the same mistake you did even though I wouldn't call it a mistake. You just didn't know.
Also boosting the temperature to 80-82 would speed things up. Without bio-spira you're probably looking at a month to 6 weeks from when you started cycle.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

OK guys, you know what ?

Screw this !









I found a store in my area that carries Bio-Spira and guess where I'm going on my lunch hour. To tell you the truth, I didn't look for it hard enough when I was getting started. I am pretty excited right now - maybe I'll finally get the cycle going

BTW, tested last night, still no change


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

just wait and the tank will cycle

cycleing doesnt have to be so stress full


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

OK, I got the cycle rolling finally with Bio-Spira

Added Bio-Spira on Wednesday, 17th, just tested now and my nitrites are high, around 3.0 and I'm getting nitrates as well at around 5.0. Unfortunately, my ammonia is still high, maybe only a little lower than was before. And interestingly enough, none of this seems to bother the feeders. No deaths yet, they're just chillin in there. I feed them less now to reduce the waste.

Anyway, my question - have my feeders outlived their usefullness ? Should I just remove them now and place them in a separate tank to be used later as a meal for piranhas ? I mean obviously, they're not doing any good anymore for me other than adding more ammonia

Any advice would be appreciated

thanks !


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> nitrofish - I was talking about nitr*i*tes not nitrates
> 
> Malice - my goldish seem to be handling the cycle just fine maybe a little too well if you know what I mean...










oops


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

reduce the ammonount of goldfish, but don't remove them all. you will need that to maintain the cycle till you get the other fish in.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

cool, nitrofish, I'll do that !

I just bought a new 20 gallon tank so I can transfer about half of them


----------

